# Free HBO & Cinemax for five days starting March 17, 2006.



## af250xxl (Jan 24, 2006)

My buddy just emailed me about DirecTV's free preview on HBO & Cinemax
for 5 days, starting March 17, 2006.

(sorry if this has already been posted... but for some strange reason the "Search" function of this website doesn't work with my browser)


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Great, that probably means 5 days of banners plastered all over the screen for subscribers.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yep, I HATE preview weekends.


----------



## dshinnick (Jun 6, 2003)

HOW could someone hate free previews. Hate getting something for nothing?

:O)


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dshinnick said:


> HOW could someone hate free previews. Hate getting something for nothing?
> 
> :O)


Simple. When you're already paying for them, all a "free preview weekend" does is add scrolling messages to your recordings from those channels.

I wish they'd put up different channels for the free preview weeknds that non-subscribers would see; then they can load it up with scrolling messages all they want; heck they could even shrink the image down and make room for all sorts of ads along the sides that way.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

dshinnick said:


> HOW could someone hate free previews. Hate getting something for nothing?
> 
> :O)


What if you're already paying for it, and they plaster banners all over the screen during the freeview to entice others to subscribe? I would think that would be highly annoying.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Simple. When you're already paying for them, all a "free preview weekend" does is add scrolling messages to your recordings from those channels.
> 
> I wish they'd put up different channels for the free preview weeknds that non-subscribers would see; then they can load it up with scrolling messages all they want; heck they could even shrink the image down and make room for all sorts of ads along the sides that way.


Holy crap, it's not like they're showing programs that you can't record at non-preview times. That's a lot of whining for less than $4 worth of programming.


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

The point is, I think, that we're paying for something so we *don't* get commercials during the movie and during preview weeks, we get bombarded with crawlers, pop-up bugs in the corner, etc. It'd be different if it were free for us subscribers too, but we find ourselves in the position of paying for content splattered with ads - it just rubs the wrong way.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I think I will turn off HBO for those 5 days.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Arcady said:


> I think I will turn off HBO for those 5 days.


That's a really good idea. I think I'll do the same!


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, as a non-subscriber, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Jabberer said:


> The point is, I think, that we're paying for something so we *don't* get commercials during the movie and during preview weeks, we get bombarded with crawlers, pop-up bugs in the corner, etc. It'd be different if it were free for us subscribers too, but we find ourselves in the position of paying for content splattered with ads - it just rubs the wrong way.


Quit your crying.


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Quit your crying.


Sigh. So little time for the civility of the convisation to go in the toilet. The level of class demonstrated by some is simply astounding.

In any case, I wasn't "crying", I was simply attempting to clarify points made earlier when someone didn't seem to understand what the issue was for those of us that pay for the service. The simple point is that when one pays for something (or, in this case, for the lack of something such as in-show advertising), one can feel a bit peeved when they don't get what they paid for. That's the point others were trying to make, I thought - and one which I tend to agree with and sympathize with.

If ya don't like it, well, that's your right, but there's no need to be nasty about it.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Quit your crying.


Either you don't pay for HBO or you already know there is nothing you want for those days.  IMHO they should extend all paying subscriptions 5 days for the inconvenience. It is more than the scrolling ads. They usually mess up the credits at the end to haulk the channel which they don't do on non preview weekends. The credits are important to some people.IE: Who was that actor or what was that song. My wife and i sometimes wager on who a particular actor is and the stakes get high. What the heck, hes right we should stop crying and start calling Retention. I bet i could get a free few months of HBO! At least it is a legitimate complaint(Not calling and falsely threatening to leave for freebies) Perhaps if they got a few thousand complaints and had to give out a buntch of freebies they would put pressure on whomever messes up the stuff. Showtime does not do this. ( their free weekends are usually clean.

Edit: If your saying how could he know whats on! Simple Directv The guide for march must be out by now!


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

dswallow said:


> I wish they'd put up different channels for the free preview weeknds that non-subscribers would see; then they can load it up with scrolling messages all they want; heck they could even shrink the image down and make room for all sorts of ads along the sides that way.


Yeah, that would sell a lot of subscriptions. And then, they could raise the price...oh, wait a minute...


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> The credits are important to some people.IE: Who was that actor or what was that song. My wife and i sometimes wager on who a particular actor is and the stakes get high.


We do the same thing! Our fallback for finding out such info is the Internet Movie Database. It's a great site with tons of info.

http://www.imdb.com/


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

So much for 5 days...the channels went off the air this morning on DirecTV at 6am EST.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Martin Tupper said:


> So much for 5 days...the channels went off the air this morning on DirecTV at 6am EST.


Yup. So much for the other movies I was going to record today and tomorrow. Maybe someone at Directv will turn them back on?


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Martin Tupper said:


> So much for 5 days...the channels went off the air this morning on DirecTV at 6am EST.


 Thats normaly how free previews go. I wonder where the op got the info on 5 days. Most freebies i have seen start friday and end 6:00 am monday.


----------



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

TWC sent me a flyer saying the preview was from the 17 - 21. I haven't checked this morning to see if it's still up.

David


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

tgr131 said:


> TWC sent me a flyer saying the preview was from the 17 - 21. I haven't checked this morning to see if it's still up.
> 
> David


It was down when I looked a few hours ago.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Mine is still up and recording.

Oh wait I subscribe to Sopranos I mean HBO.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Martin Tupper said:


> So much for 5 days...the channels went off the air this morning on DirecTV at 6am EST.


This happened last time there was a 5 day free preview. Someone didn't get the memo, and flipped the switch after 3 days. It's back on now.


----------

